# Does this sound right?



## Unbelievableday (Oct 25, 2013)

I needed a Justice of the Peace to certify some document copies today. Found one in a pharmacy. Looks like a friendly guy. 

While he was certifying my files, he said his wife has cancer and a little donation would be appreciated. 

I said I am so sorry I only took the file holder not my wallet but I can come back with some money. 

He then pulled out a copy of my documents which has my picture and ID information on it, put it behind the counter, and said:"I will take your word for it, you can have this copy back when you are back with the money."

I felt very uncomfortable but because he has my copy and his wife is sick according to him, I ran back and grabbed all my changes, ran back to the pharmacy and exchanged my document copy back.

I have been helped by JPs so many times, but never encountered one like this. Just unbelievable.


----------



## yh31 (Sep 8, 2012)

That sounds really sketchy. They're not even supposed to ask for money, at least the ones in Australia.


----------



## tulauras (Sep 1, 2013)

I've seen pharmacies ask for donations before, but these are voluntary and for registered charities. Not just for some guy to hold your documents ransom. 

This is a gross abuse of his professional responsibilities as a pharmacist and a JP. The reason why these people are allowed to certify documents is that they're held to high professional standards, and this kind of behaviour just makes a mockery of it. 

If you are inclined, I would report him to the relevant registering authority - either the state justice department if he is a JP or the pharmacists registration body if he's a pharmacist.


----------



## sherdizzle (Oct 25, 2013)

May be he was really in trouble and he did that which he should not. But maximum time such kind of people are frod and they just want to pull out your money by any way. Make sure your document is complete or not. or he kept more copies of your document


----------



## Canegirl (Oct 7, 2013)

tulauras said:


> I've seen pharmacies ask for donations before, but these are voluntary and for registered charities. Not just for some guy to hold your documents ransom.
> 
> This is a gross abuse of his professional responsibilities as a pharmacist and a JP. The reason why these people are allowed to certify documents is that they're held to high professional standards, and this kind of behaviour just makes a mockery of it.
> 
> If you are inclined, I would report him to the relevant registering authority - either the state justice department if he is a JP or the pharmacists registration body if he's a pharmacist.


My thoughts exactly! I'd be reporting him too, very odd!


----------



## Papi (Apr 29, 2013)

That's crazy!

Definitely report him. That's disgraceful.


----------



## banyuwangi (Sep 20, 2013)

Very strange indeed that for sure...it doesn't sound right to me...


----------

